# my hubby needs your prayers



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

A few months ago my hubby went to see his doctor, he thought he had a kidney infection, the doctor found my hubby had blood in his urine, so off for a Cat scan, they were certain he had kidney stones, but he didn't so off to see the urologist, while he was there the doctor decided he needed another Cat scan, the results came back his kidneys were fine, so the urologist decided to do a bladder test and to check my hubby's prostate, during this exam the urologist found a pulp the size of a quarter on my hubby's prostate, so he scheduled Turp surgery, so off to get a EKG and blood work, well his EKG came back having concerns, so we now see a cardiologist , hubby had a ultrasound, we found he has hardening of his muscles around his heart, so he is now on a strict low salt diet, he was giving the ok for surgery, his surgery is tomorrow. Please remember him, he's scared, he will be in the hospital for at least one day and bed rest for two weeks, the recovery time will be 6 weeks. My hubby has a hard time just relaxing he is always up and moving around, this will be challenging for him and for me.
I thank you in advance for your good thoughts and prayers 
I'll update soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am sorry your husband has health issues. I will certainly keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry Paula that your husband is going through this. I'll certainly keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry that both of you are going through this. At least it will be taken care of. Sending lots of prayers and hugs to both of you. Hoping that he'll be able to relax afterwards and follow doctor's orders. I know you'll take good care of him. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I think your family has had more than the usual share of issues lately! Oh my goodness---I certainly will keep you & Lorin & your grandson close in my heart & prayers. Sending you big hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I will definitely keep your hubby in my prayers.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Paula, I am so sorry that you all are going through this. I will be praying for both of you! I know that God will be with him through this surgery! Please let us know how he is doing when you can.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how he does.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Paula, I'm so sorry he has to go through all of this, and you too. More good thoughts and prayers are being sent to you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping you both in my prayersrayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula ... I am so sorry you and Lorin have to go through this. However, thank goodness his doctor found the problem before something even more serious happened ... it sounds as though Lorin's doctor has really been on top of things. 

What kind of surgery is being performed? Is it for a stent? 

I am home if you need to talk on the phone.

Sending both you and Lorin prayers, love, and hugs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh Paula...Prayers and good thoughts sent for Lorin .
I'm sorry that he is scared, but at least they found the problem and maybe he can keep an eye on his diet and keep it under control. I think that God always has a hand in things and leads the doctors in the right direction and he is always looking out for us! This is comforting to know 
I will pray for a successful surgery and peace of mind for him and You.
Tell him we will all be waiting for the Good news tomorrow that he is good as new!
Big hugs from Me and Pooh ❤


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Will add him to our prayers. Get well soon and keep us updated. Hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, you got it! Prayers for both of you!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers your way Paula. I'm sure your hubby will have an easy recovery, with you taking care of him.:grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be thinking and praying for your Husband Paula as well as for you too. Sorry that he has to go through this and wishing him a very speedy recovery.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bless his heart....will pray for both of you and the doctors...Hugs...


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers for hubby and you too. Please keep us informed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for peace and calm for you both, and for healing for hubby!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, sending prayers for a speedy recovery for you husband and strength for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sending a prayer for you and your hubby. May he come through the surgery fine and have a quick and easy recovery.

...and may God grant you patience being the nurse....some men tend to get grouchy when they're not feeling well. I know they don't mean it, but....:w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be thinking of you two tomorrow. It is so tough when your a very active person to just take it easy. I hope the surgery goes quickly so you will worry less.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sorry your husband is not feeling well and will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending lots of love and prayers that he will get through this and be ok.. My father in law went through it too.. Scary but he's ok now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck today. Try and not worry too much. Hope the biopsies come out negative. Be thinking about you two today.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thinking about you and Loren today Paula, praying all goes well!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula, sending my thoughts and prayers to your dear husband!

Hope everything goes well today!

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I know you must be w/Lorin---please let us know how things are when you can get to your computer. We are ALL thinking about you both! Big hugs & lots of prayer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:heart: Paula ... I am thinking of you and Lorin ... with love, hugs, and prayers.:heart:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Watching for updates and praying for both of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Checking in and hoping all is well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This morning at 4am we woke, we had to be at the hospital at 5:30am, my precious little girls were so good:wub: they couldn't figure out what was going on, they ate their breakfast that early, sweet baby angels:wub:we are so very blessed to have Matilda and Maddie 
The surgery was scheduled for 7:30, the urologist came in and explained once again what he was going to do, he said the surgery would last 90 minutes, and Lorin WOULD stay over night in the hospital. Lorin wasn't thrilled about that. We could feel your prayers, both of us had calm spirits. I held my hubby's hand and prayed over him before he left for the surgery room.It's hard seeing the love of your life being wheeled away, gosh we've been married over 46 years, we are connected in spirit to one another.
I found my way to the waiting room, I met a few nice people who were waiting for their loved ones, had a short talk with them. I text my kids and as soon as I finished telling them their daddy would be spending the night in the hospital, my name was called to meet with the urologist. The urologist said the surgery went well 1 hour 7 minutes, and he said my hubby could come home:chili: with a catheter. Lorin had a spinal tap so we had to wait until he was able to stand. We left the hospital at noon, I've been very busy being his nurse and love every moment of it:wub: I love that man of mine:wub: tomorrow I will take the catheter out:w00t: the nurse showed me how, I told hubby he better be VERY nice to me today:HistericalSmiley:
The urologist took a biopsy and we will find out in 4-5 days the results. If it comes back negative the urologist won't call, so I'm praying we don't get a call
Hubby has to have no strenuous activity, but doesn't have to stay down in bed. God is good.
Thank you for your precious prayers and good thoughts I'll keep you updated.
I LOVE EACH OF YOU SO VERY MUCH :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

:chili: How fantastic. I am so happy for you both. It went even better than you expected. Please make sure Lorin takes it easy. Just great news. Hope you do not hear anything and everything is fine.

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So very glad it went well!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Continued Prayers for recovery!*

I am just only seeing this thread now, I am so happy the surgery went well! Yes -God is good! We will continue to keep You & Your Hubby in our :innocentrayers{Hubby & I} for continued recovery. We know very well what you're going through we just went through something similar ourselves last December. My Hubby had his prostate removed due to prostate cancer. After the surgery every thing turned out fine & my Hubby is cancer free now & almost fully recovered almost a year later. I hope your Hubby's biopsy will come back clean. 

I was also my Hubby's nursemaid while he was recovering, he needed a lot of help in the beginning & had to leave the Catheter in for one week & sleep with it in which was a challenge. While we were going through this ourselves we prayed a lot & just told ourselves 'this too shall pass', I'm not sure where that quote is from but it seems true most of the time. Glad you have your puppies to cheer you up & make you happy! Baby wouldn't leave my Husbands side from the time he came home from the hospital until day's later when hubby started acting more normally, Baby was like velcro on my husband for a while & seemed to know something was wrong. That first day home Baby just laid in bed with my Hubby not barking or playing or doing anything that he usually does. God Bless, we'll continue praying for you!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I am happy Lorin could come home w/you! Did the girls notice he wasn't up to his usual?
I think the dr. should call just to relieve your mind, but I know they are busy. I will keep you on the top of the prayer list. Sending loving hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm happy to hear everything turned out good yesterday and I pray for continued good results.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear everything went so well! Hopefully you will not be getting a phone call! Hugs!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear such good news! Continued prayers for even more good news!!! Hugs.

Debbie


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay...great news!!!
God is good ❤
Continued prayers for Lorin and You!
Tell the girls to give daddy extra gentle puppy love and he will be better in no time 
I pray you get "No phone call"!
Big hugs and kisses from Me and Pooh ❤ 💋💋💋🐾🐾🐾❤


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now and keeping my fingers crossed that the Dr. won't be calling!! Please keep in mind that we are all here to support your Husband and the entire family during his recuperation period.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah great news indeed. Prayers continue


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

sending prayers Paula


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

You are so in my prayers my friend. Please let us know what the doctors say. Prostate cancer is so treatable these days, and there are new surgical procedure that are simple with minimal side effects. I had two friends fly to Germany and Canada for this procedure with fantastic results. I pray your husband will slow down, and give his heart a rest. Place Chloe, Gigi, Katie and Chachi on his lap, and that would calm any soul.
Keep us informed please.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Paula, I am so happy that your hubby got to come home with you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will be praying that you don't get a call !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God bless you both and I know he will take care of Lorin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Morning, hubby had a rough night, first thing this morning he wanted the catheter out:w00t: I didn't sleep well worried about making some sort of mistake while I take the catheter out, and hubby hurting. But once again your prayers and good thoughts brought me through, everything went well PRAISE THE LORD 
Hubby is feeling much better since the removal of the catheter. I keep reminding him it hasn't been 24 hours since the surgery and the urologist warned him not to over do as he could start bleeding or have blood clots. 
I just can't stop thanking the Lord for being with us.
Your prayers and good thoughts are precious to us. I'm reading your posts to hubby.
I love you:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Yah. Get well soon. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It really is important for him to not exert himself. Keep reminding him that even though he came home quickly he did just have surgery. Remind him that he can use this as extra cuddle time with M & M. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news Paula! Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Good Morning, hubby had a rough night, first thing this morning he wanted the catheter out:w00t: I didn't sleep well worried about making some sort of mistake while I take the catheter out, and hubby hurting. But once again your prayers and good thoughts brought me through, everything went well PRAISE THE LORD
> Hubby is feeling much better since the removal of the catheter. I keep reminding him it hasn't been 24 hours since the surgery and the urologist warned him not to over do as he could start bleeding or have blood clots.
> I just can't stop thanking the Lord for being with us.
> Your prayers and good thoughts are precious to us. I'm reading your posts to hubby.
> I love you:wub:


Thank you for the update, Paula. So good to hear Lorin is feeling better now. 

I wouldn't blame Lorin for wanting the catheter out. I am sure that didn't feel very comfortable.

I do hope your doctor (or his nurse) calls you for a follow-up today. 

Paula, you make a wonderful nurse ...those night shifts can be long when one is concerned about their special patients. :yes:

I hope both of you get a good night's rest tonight. Love and hugs to both of you ...and *healing*hugs for Lorin. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I've wanted to call you to see how Lorin is doing today. But, I am afraid to call because he might be getting some needed sleep. You need rest in between, too.

And, I wouldn't be surprised if your family is visiting this weekend. So, you might be extra busy.

Please update us when you can. I just wanted you to know that I am thinking about both of you. Hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I've wanted to call you to see how Lorin is doing today. But, I am afraid to call because he might be getting some needed sleep. You need rest in between, too.
> 
> And, I wouldn't be surprised if your family is visiting this weekend. So, you might be extra busy.
> 
> Please update us when you can. I just wanted you to know that I am thinking about both of you. Hugs.




your right I just woke from a nap, having such a hard time keeping hubby from over doing. He's not a good patient, :HistericalSmiley: I just might have to give the doctor a call if he keeps it up.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> your right I just woke from a nap, having such a hard time keeping hubby from over doing. He's not a good patient, :HistericalSmiley: I just might have to give the doctor a call if he keeps it up.


So, is it any wonder that women, in general, outlive men? We tend to follow doctor's instructions, don't we? :innocent: 

Oh, and I said ... "in general"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Couldn't you break little things that he would need to sit down at the table to fix (maybe a jewelry box in which the screws in the hinges mysteriously came loose) - that should keep him occupied. Maybe a couple of mistakes in a fake checkbook registry that need to be reconciled. Maybe a benadryl in the milk.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Couldn't you break little things that he would need to sit down at the table to fix (maybe a jewelry box in which the screws in the hinges mysteriously came loose) - that should keep him occupied. Maybe a couple of mistakes in a fake checkbook registry that need to be reconciled. Maybe a benadryl in the milk.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, it sounds like you have some hidden talents or experience that we don't know about?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my.....look at all i've missed! :w00t: ......and here you are nursing a man who doesn't take doctor's orders seriously!! ....good luck girlfriend!! :innocent:

When this is all over, you'll need to be taken on a nice vacation and receive some big time pampering! ....and you can read this to him if you need to. LOL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, it sounds like you have some hidden talents or experience that we don't know about?


No just s fan of 60s sitcoms. I feel my life is one long sitcom.

Paula - how is Lorain today?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Walter, I love the way you think!



wkomorow said:


> Couldn't you break little things that he would need to sit down at the table to fix (maybe a jewelry box in which the screws in the hinges mysteriously came loose) - that should keep him occupied. Maybe a couple of mistakes in a fake checkbook registry that need to be reconciled. Maybe a benadryl in the milk.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Couldn't you break little things that he would need to sit down at the table to fix (maybe a jewelry box in which the screws in the hinges mysteriously came loose) - that should keep him occupied. Maybe a couple of mistakes in a fake checkbook registry that need to be reconciled. Maybe a benadryl in the milk.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: hmmm the Benadryl might work:innocent:
he's still a naughty boy:blush:, calling his doctor tomorrow


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Paula, I'm happy everything went well...still thinking of you and praying he's doing better every day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Brenda, hubby has been a handful, he feels good and thinks he can do the things he did before his surgery:w00t: he over did a couple days ago and prayed for it yesterday. He was weak and tired. Hopefully he has learned that the doctor knows best.
This is the 6th day, we haven't heard back from the urologist on the biopsy, that's a good thing. The urologist had told me if the biopsy came back negative he wouldn't call.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very good news.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great news..."No phone call"
Now tell hubby to get somewhere and be good... or we will All come over there and sit on him!!!
😆


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm just seeing this. You should have called me so that I could have been there in prayer with you. But it looks like everything was praying and that God was listening. Sounds like Lorin will be fine -- if you don't "kill him" for being a bad boy. Men just don't believe they can't do EVERYTHING immediately. I had the same troubles with Jerry. Continuing to sent prayers for both of you.


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

BTDT somewhat with the prostate thing. A urologist thought he felt a lump on mine and scheduled me for a TRUS ultrasound and biopsy. Everything turned out fine. No lump and no c-word on the biopsy either. The biopsy is the most important thing, no word after 6 days sounds promising. My results were back in three, and that included two days on a weekend.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update
Hubby is feeling good, the urologist said the biopsy came back negative, Praise the Lord 
The urologist also took skin chips (scrapping) but the hospital lost them:w00t: can you believe it 
The urologist was livid
So thankful to have this behind us. I just know everything came out ok because of prayer, your prayers and good thoughts :wub: love you all:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just catching up a bit here. Glad to hear about the results being negative. :chili::chili: You both must be so relieved.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news regarding your Husband's medical condition!!! And yes, I can believe that the Hospital lost what they did as it happened to me in the early 80's and I had to do the entire test over again!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Best news. So hqppy for all of you. Big relief.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news, Paula!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...I apologize, I had no idea your husband was going through this! I'm so happy the biopsy came back negative and this is all behind you.
Hugs to you both!
Xo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in to see how he's doing this week.. Glad you got good news, now to keep him out of trouble..


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Best news ever Paula! So thankful


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula, that's wonderful news!! I'm sorry I didn't check sooner, I've been on the road and at my parents for a week, not online here as much. But this couldn't be better news, I'm happy for you!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah I love great news.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Great to read good news!!! We need more of it! Happy for you both :heart:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

This is wonderful news!
So happy that it is over and done .
Celebration time !!! 
Big hugs all around


----------

